# Yorkshire/ Lincolnshire Meet ( update )



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi Guys,
I am trying to organise a monthly meet .
I have now spoken to the other reps and we may combine a meet somewhere within Yorkshire or Lincolnshire after Easter now and the nights will be getting longer if we have them in the evenings.
Please regester your interest with us please.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

You might want to use the EVENTS section. :lol:


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks Jampott !!!!


----------

